# a sunday in the life of me...



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

4am wake up, feed pups and let them out in the garden. peel cat off curtains after rounding up the other dogs in to the puppy room where cat was peacefuly asleep.
4.30 start giving dogs a last minute brush before loading up people and animals in to the car.
6.am drive some ridiculous distance only to find the satnav was telling porkies and the turning was realy 2 miles back.
8am arive ,slightly late, to a quickly filling hall and run over to the entry table holding papers and entry forms that you filled in whilst driving down the m-somethingorother
8.15. unload dogs and celan up sick and spilled water from cages.
9am get minnie ready for ft dam class and wait to hear announcement for the class.
9.05 stand in ring and wait for judge to come around the 24 dogs infrount of me.
9.25remove dogs jaws from judges hand after teeth inspection and pray no damage was done.
9.35 find minnie is in final line up despite bad behavior and get placed second.
1.pm remember tescos man is coming to drop off shopping at 2.00pm so jump in car forgetting lab who was in a class with will.
1.10 jump in car with all dogs and drive home like a demented frog in a tractor
2.10arrive home just in time for shopping to arrive and to realise that lab would have been in the best in show from the class she was in when i remembered the shopping. 
2.15get dogs inside and feed them all then clean up more sick and water from the car and unload other junk and stuff bough at the show.
2.30 finaly, all finished 
phew, i think we can all relate to this no?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,,,you have been busy so what you up to now,,,,,cooking tea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

nope, i'm cleaning the caravan


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

bet you enjoyed it though


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

minnie said:


> 4am wake up, feed pups and let them out in the garden. peel cat off curtains after rounding up the other dogs in to the puppy room where cat was peacefuly asleep.
> 4.30 start giving dogs a last minute brush before loading up people and animals in to the car.
> 6.am drive some ridiculous distance only to find the satnav was telling porkies and the turning was realy 2 miles back.
> 8am arive ,slightly late, to a quickly filling hall and run over to the entry table holding papers and entry forms that you filled in whilst driving down the m-somethingorother
> ...


LOL!!  Have you ever noticed that 5.30 am on a Saturday or Sunday morning, the services on any motorway are full of people with dazed expressions, sitting in a car full of dogs, sipping black coffee and muttering "Remember, we're doing this for fun!"


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

haha yes dunno what i'd do without me dogs


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> LOL!!  Have you ever noticed that 5.30 am on a Saturday or Sunday morning, the services on any motorway are full of people with dazed expressions, sitting in a car full of dogs, sipping black coffee and muttering "Remember, we're doing this for fun!"


hell yes!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

we drove up to scotland on friday which was a pretty long drive bout 4 1/2 hours, i made a beeline for the benches to comments from o/h they're supposed to be for the dogs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> LOL!!  Have you ever noticed that 5.30 am on a Saturday or Sunday morning, the services on any motorway are full of people with dazed expressions, sitting in a car full of dogs, sipping black coffee and muttering "Remember, we're doing this for fun!"


h ha ha sounds like fun,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> h ha ha sounds like fun,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha it does doesnt it lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> ha ha it does doesnt it lol


yep very fun, especialy when they put extra caffine in the cofee!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

minnie said:


> yep very fun, especialy when they put extra caffine in the cofee!


The only time I've ever thought any group of people were crazier than show people was one cold morning on the A50 on our way to Stafford Showground. It was about 6.30am, just starting to get light, bitterly cold and absolutely p-----g down with rain - and there were hundreds of cyclists on the A50 doing some kind of time trial for something. At least we were in a car ............ lol!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> The only time I've ever thought any group of people were crazier than show people was one cold morning on the A50 on our way to Stafford Showground. It was about 6.30am, just starting to get light, bitterly cold and absolutely p-----g down with rain - and there were hundreds of cyclists on the A50 doing some kind of time trial for something. At least we were in a car ............ lol!


oh dear soggy cycling deffo not my cuppa tea!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds very much like my past 2 days


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> sounds very much like my past 2 days


 awe where were you showing?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i did devon county on saturday .only got a 2nd but won the racing
sunday went to a terrier and lurcher show and little lola won best puppy


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> i did devon county on saturday .only got a 2nd but won the racing
> sunday went to a terrier and lurcher show and little lola won best puppy


well done  you race your terriers then? entered mine in a few and have started 'training' them this year (bought an old lure that used to be the front wheel of a 3 weeler car LOL) minnies a quick little beggar though especialy when i get an old piece of rabbit skin on the end of the string!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

yes mine love racing ,it gets really mental ,we have weekends away down cornwall ,where they have simulated coursing flat racing and hurdles for the terriers ,makes a lovely weekend


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ours jut go hyper i'll try and get a video of minnie later but my cameras having a bit of a strop atm lol
sounds good in cornwall, next time i'm near i'll have to look in to that


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lurcher world events are good try there web site they tend to hold events around the country ,lol they have a quailfier called chase the bunny


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the demented frog in a tractor bit lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

silent_dreamer85 said:


> I like the demented frog in a tractor bit lol


th' only way to describe my driving lol


----------

